# Chiccago naked bike ride



## vincev (Jun 7, 2012)

Need to find a bike ride to start off the season?I know Chicago is spelled wrong.lol
http://chicagonakedride.org/node/1


----------



## Boris (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, all I know is that I won't be buying any used seats from you for a while. And I don't care how good of a deal it is. Remember Vince, FULL DISCLOSURE! (or is that disCLOTHESure) sorry!


----------



## chitown (Jun 7, 2012)

*One word... Staphylococcus*



Dave Marko said:


> Well, all I know is that I won't be buying any used seats from you for a while.




*... for a while???*

Do saddle stains of this nature have a shelf life? I thought it was like one of the basic elements of the universe that never changes. "Once a poopy saddle, always a poopy saddle" my Grandaddy used to say... no matter what modern cleaning technique is used.

Thanks for starting a horrifying thread Vince! I am going to have to reupholster all my seats now.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jun 8, 2012)

chitown said:


> Does butt juice have a shelf life?




Probably a half-life in the sunlight.  If you're in a hurry and have a doctor friend, *this*.  It's called "*the dishwasher*."

I suppose you could use a freezer if you really wanted to _shelve_ it.


----------

